# Battery operated hazer?



## shiben (Mar 2, 2010)

My company is doing Backborn (also called Born For Never, depending on translation), by András Visky. It is being staged in a 3/4 thrust space, built in a black box. In a particular scene, the "nameless man" character is being tortured by the chorus, and he is lying on what is effectively an alter which we need to smoke. Having a hazer under the deck is not possible. There are seating risers within 2' or so of the alter, so we might be able to pipe haze in if we get clever. However, we would like to have a battery operated hazer inside of a suitcase, which will be stacked to make up the alter. It should preferably be able to put out a lot of haze, but it really only needs to do this for maybe 15 min total, at most. Lower cost/easy to rent is obviously preferable, but we are hoping for something higher end than something by ADJ. We also have a G300 (older) hazer, which will probably be used for atmospheric haze at other times, but that can be worked with. We can not use dry ice or something due to the need for the haze to rise. Anyone know of a smaller, battery operated hazer that might fit this type of application? Thanks!


----------



## FatherMurphy (Mar 2, 2010)

Le Maitre makes a small, hand-held fogger, it's used cordless in Billy Elliot a couple times, but it appears to be a heat-and-go operation, not a battery unit.

You might think about car batteries and inverters to power a fogger, or, since noise will be an issue with the audience so close, you might want o concentrate on plumbing type solutions, and put the fogger backstage somewhere.

How were you thinking of cueing the fog? Wireless? Actor pushing a button? Plug into control jack in floor?


----------



## Footer (Mar 2, 2010)

Do you want fog or actual haze? The G300 is a fog machine that will do a version haze. If you want Haze, it is possible to get an old DF50 or HES "Hazer" and rip the guts out and power it off of an air tank, no power needed. 

The best solution is the Look Soultions Mini Fogger. Its battery powered and can be operated wirelessly. However, its not cheap. I want to say Gaff tried to buy or rent one and was really put off by the price.


----------



## shiben (Mar 3, 2010)

Im not sure if it matters if its fog or haze in terms of this unit. We will have regular haze in the air for a lot of the show, but we need it to look like smoke is coming from the alter, so whatever works really. I will see about this handheld things.


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 4, 2010)

you could also look at Dry Ice fog as an option

Sharyn


----------



## len (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know of a specific unit, but Rosco did/does make stuff for the film industry, and they have a lot of oddball products. I'll bet you'll find something that will work. Also consider how to control it wirelessly.


----------



## shiben (Mar 4, 2010)

len said:


> Also consider how to control it wirelessly.



It can be as simple as having an actor push a button. It does not need to be WDMX or a jack in the floor.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 7, 2010)

What about an aerosol haze? Theatre FX sells FG80 Poof! Smoke In A Can which we used when our AHJ wouldn't allow other effects. We built it into a charcoal grill and had the actor pressing a button to trigger the can so that when the lid was opened, a large cloud of smoke came out.


----------



## shiben (Mar 7, 2010)

ruinexplorer said:


> What about an aerosol haze? Theatre FX sells FG80 Poof! Smoke In A Can which we used when our AHJ wouldn't allow other effects. We built it into a charcoal grill and had the actor pressing a button to trigger the can so that when the lid was opened, a large cloud of smoke came out.



Will it go for 10 minutes? The big problem is that this is a long effect, otherwise we would have already chosen canned stuff. We got a quote for a battery hazer today, we will see if we can fit it into our budget or if we need to find a new solution on monday.


----------

